# Kyle XY



## CBellenis (Aug 6, 2009)

Whatever happened to this show - It never seemed to get to a conclusion - did they pull it half-way through?

(I still love 'kid's programmes')


----------



## biodroid (Aug 6, 2009)

They only made up to the end of season 3 "Kyle XY" (2006) - Episode list so it probably got cancelled like a lot of shows in the US and then the rest of the world has to suffer.


----------



## arian (Aug 8, 2009)

Jumped the shark. Got pulled.

arian


----------

